# Is the special Lifetime included with mini ending May 4th



## mccoydl (Dec 23, 2014)

I have read that after May 4th that the special pricing for the Mini's is ending. Is this true or can someone please let me know what for sure the new plan will be? I appreciate your help


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Had to dig around to find it, but there's still a page on their website saying "Offer ends May 4, 2015, or while supplies last." Guess we won't know for sure what happens next for another day or two.

https://www.tivo.com/shop/promo/multi-room-TiVo?net=1&save=1


----------



## mccoydl (Dec 23, 2014)

Okay, thanks for your help


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi,
I'll go a nickel that the pricing stays at the $149.99. There is no refence to this pricing being only promotional on their product page.
https://www.tivo.com/shop/mini 
However, if you know you want / need one anyway, I'd grab it now.


----------



## Peter G (Jan 3, 2012)

I think someone at TiVo was having a little fun picking the "cutoff" date. I just realized it is Star Wars day. 
I think this deal will continue. It now has a companion with $300 Roamio OTA model including lifetime service. That deal was kind of stealth and the cutoff date is maybe soon or maybe ?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Yep, even though one page still lists the May 4 cutoff, the price is still $150 and I can't find any new promo end dates yet.


----------



## ucliker (Sep 25, 2007)

I specifically asked this question to a tivo customer service rep. I wanted to purchase a Tivi mini from a friend that was in a sealed box and never activated. I was told a few days ago that it would qualify for lifetime service for $0 promotional pricing still, as long as it was never activated. I will be receiving it this week prob Tuesday. I will post once I get it activated etc.


----------



## ucliker (Sep 25, 2007)

Well, I received the Tivo Mini and activated it. It says lifetime service and I was not charged anything.


----------



## Hamstring (Feb 13, 2007)

Me too.


----------



## TazExprez (May 31, 2014)

Is Netflix working for those of you that just received their Tivo Mini boxes? If so, where did you buy them?


----------



## thegasmaster (May 1, 2015)

Best buy Minis two days ago. Netflix works and lifetime service still....


----------



## Sweeney (May 9, 2015)

Mini1 from BestBuy for $114, also two days ago, also no fees, also connects to Netflix no problem


----------



## hamsterapm (Apr 29, 2015)

I bought one Mini 2 two weeks ago direct from TiVo, works like a champs. Bought a second Mini 2 direct from TiVo and got it Monday of this week, and Netflix won't work on it.


----------



## ucliker (Sep 25, 2007)

I bought mine from a friend through Ebay. Everything works with lifetime service like I mentioned. Is your Netflix not working?


----------



## ucliker (Sep 25, 2007)

TazExprez said:


> Is Netflix working for those of you that just received their Tivo Mini boxes? If so, where did you buy them?


Is your Netflix not working?


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

Sweeney said:


> Mini1 from BestBuy for $114, also two days ago, also no fees, also connects to Netflix no problem


I see that, but it shows model 920000 at that price, not 93000. Does the 92000 also have lifetime or did you get the new model for that price.

I want to go to Bestbuy today to buy one but want to make sure it has lifetime.

Just checked, my local bestbuy does not have the 92000 in stock. I wonder if they will price match the lower price for the 93000 model.


----------



## Sweeney (May 9, 2015)

I checked with Tivo customer service and they said that the $114 that I got from BB has lifetime service. The BB near me did not have it in stock. I ordered it online and had it in two days with no shipping charge.

Besides that the Mini1 connects to Netflix, the only difference is that if I see is that the remote is a little bigger and I can't use it behind my back. I don't have to point it directly at the Mini, I just have to point it in that direction.


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

Sweeney said:


> I checked with Tivo customer service and they said that the $114 that I got from BB has lifetime service. The BB near me did not have it in stock. I ordered it online and had it in two days with no shipping charge.
> 
> Besides that the Mini1 connects to Netflix, the only difference is that if I see is that the remote is a little bigger and I can't use it behind my back. I don't have to point it directly at the Mini, I just have to point it in that direction.


Ok, thanks.


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

Just returned from best buy, they price matched the 92000 price for the 93000 no problem. So I got the Roamio for $165 at best buy with price match and mini for $114.

I activated the mini just now (still in the box) got this email.

Thank you for activating your TiVo® Mini

Activation Summary
-------------
Product Description Qty Item Price Tax* Total
S00043 TiVo Mini Service Only, Product Lifetime 1 $ 0.00 $ 0.00 $ 0.00



Just for info. Mini is connected via Ethernet. I have live tv no problem. The only glitch was I had to go into the remote setup on my Roamio and allow remote sharing over network. This only took me a minute to figure out but their are no instructions when setting up mini on how or that you need to do this.
--------------------------------
Order Sub Total: $ 0.00
Tax: $ 0.00
Order Total: $ 0.00


----------



## TazExprez (May 31, 2014)

schatham said:


> Just returned from best buy, they price matched the 92000 price for the 93000 no problem. So I got the Roamio for $165 at best buy with price match and mini for $114.
> 
> I activated the mini just now (still in the box) got this email.
> 
> ...


How did you get them to price match the new one to the old one? I currently don't have a TiVo setup and am considering getting 5 to 6 TiVo Mini boxes and 2 Roamio boxes. Getting the price match that you got would save me a bundle.

I really want to get Mini 2 boxes, but I don't want to get them from TiVo because of the Netflix issue. I currently have a FiOS Quantum TV setup with several boxes hidden away with IR extenders. I really want the built-in RF that the Mini 2 boxes have.


----------



## ucliker (Sep 25, 2007)

Bestbuy is pretty good with price matching as long as you can show proof of the price you want to match.

What is this Netflix issue everyone is mentioning? I did not get my tivo mini through Tivo.


----------



## hamsterapm (Apr 29, 2015)

See this thread about the dreaded v312 Netflix error on Mini 2's that TiVo has no fix for yet: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=527457


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

TazExprez said:


> How did you get them to price match the new one to the old one? I currently don't have a TiVo setup and am considering getting 5 to 6 TiVo Mini boxes and 2 Roamio boxes. Getting the price match that you got would save me a bundle.
> 
> I really want to get Mini 2 boxes, but I don't want to get them from TiVo because of the Netflix issue. I currently have a FiOS Quantum TV setup with several boxes hidden away with IR extenders. I really want the built-in RF that the Mini 2 boxes have.


I brought my Iphone and opened the Bestbuy website and showed them the add for the sale. They did not care about model # since they only carried one model. They said no problem and the clerk got a manager to override the price as a price match. Unless you have a Bestbuy with jerks in it they don't care and are probably happy to move the tivo's. They may not have 5 mini's in stock though, my Bestbuy only had 2 mini's and one Roamio.

If buying 5 you might want to buy 2, then try another Bestbuy because you might get push back on price match for 5 or 6 of them.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

schatham said:


> Just for info. Mini is connected via Ethernet. I have live tv no problem. The only glitch was *I had to go into the remote setup on my Roamio and allow remote sharing over network.* This only took me a minute to figure out but their are no instructions when setting up mini on how or that you need to do this.


That setting isn't related to the standard Mini client interaction with a Roamio; it's just for allowing other apps/devices to control the Roamio via the network (such as iOS apps).


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

krkaufman said:


> That setting isn't related to the standard Mini client interaction with a Roamio; it's just for allowing other apps/devices to control the Roamio via the network (such as iOS apps).


It fixed my problem of the mini not seeing the host tivo. The mini worked immediately after activating this setting.


----------



## ucliker (Sep 25, 2007)

hamsterapm said:


> See this thread about the dreaded v312 Netflix error on Mini 2's that TiVo has no fix for yet: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=527457


Well I'm glad I purchased a TiVo mini v1 then. I use Netflix quite often.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Sweeney said:


> Besides that the Mini1 connects to Netflix, *the only difference* is that if I see is that the remote is a little bigger and I can't use it behind my back. I don't have to point it directly at the Mini, I just have to point it in that direction.


See here.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

schatham said:


> It fixed my problem of the mini not seeing the host tivo. The mini worked immediately after activating this setting.


Likely coincidental. (Or perhaps the settings change prompted some other settings refresh on the DVR which then became informed of the new Mini on your account.)


----------



## Linderhof (Jun 5, 2015)

TiVo has run this Mini/Lifetime deal before and extended the date. They obviously want to grow the Mini installed base.


----------

